# Beethoven's Cello Sonatas



## nightscape

Any recommendation on a certain recording?

I was on the verge of getting the Wispelwey/Lazic recording because the performances based on the samples sounds first-rate, and the sound quality is amazing......except for an incessant buzzing noise that plagues some of the tracks (phosphorescent light during recording session perhaps?).

Wispelwey did an earlier recording of these with Paul Komen on a pianoforte, but I'm not a fan of the sound of the instrument. I prefer modern piano.

I'm looking at maybe the Heled or the Yo-Yo Ma/Ax sets. Any other recommendations?


----------



## Guest

Hello Nightscape. You do in fact prefer the sound of the pianoforte. You're less keen on the the _*fortepiano*_.


----------



## Ukko

There is a certain aural 'fittingness' to fortepiano partnership with a Baroque cello. The piano is important, because it is the 'senior partner' in these works.

I know nothing of the Heled set, and am dismayed by Ma/Ax - or would be if my expectations were higher there. I like several sets; will suggest one of those - Schiff/Panenka.


----------



## KenOC

I think I have all the sets mentioned so far. But I very VERY highly recommend this one:


----------



## DavidA

Fournier and Kempff

Richter and Rostropovich

Du Pre and Barenboim

All good, but the Russians are outstanding.

Historical : Casals Horosowski


----------



## joen_cph

*Perenyi /Schiff* (ECM), http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2004/dec04/Beethoven_complete_cello.htm, secondarily Maisky/Argerich (DG).

(I also have Rostropovich/Richter, Bløndal-Bengtsson/Blyme, some Casals and some Fournier/Kempff, some Avenhaus etc.).


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> I think I have all the sets mentioned so far. But I very VERY highly recommend this one:


Nice. Also nice is the Pierre FOURNIER and Jean FONDA combo I have on CD. OK, there are only two of the sonatas on this recording (the G minor and the A major), but a big plus is the 12 Variations WoO 45 and the Variations Op. 66.


----------



## Guest

As Nightscape has set the parameters (i.e. modern piano), I woud also recommend a very well executed performance, this being the Anne GASTINEL and François-Frédéric GUY coupling (sonatas 2, 4 & 5). Gastinel uses a 1690 Testore, and Monsieur Guy is on a Steinway. It works, but I have to tell you Nightscape that period instrument cello plus period instrument piano (fortepiano) is a much happier duo. I'll recommend a bunch of such performances if ever you change your mind!


----------



## Guest

And if you're looking for the "golden-oldie classics", well I suppose we can't complain too much about the 1951 recording in Prades with Casals + Serkin.


----------



## schuberkovich

Try William Pleeth and Melvyn Tan on Hyperion. Really underrated.


----------



## Vaneyes

Gastinel & Guy (naive, rec. 2004). :tiphat:


----------



## SimonNZ

Just recently I finally made the decision that the one set I was going to keep is the Kempff/Fournier. All others are now given away.


----------



## nightscape

Thanks to everyone for all of the quick responses! I have some homework to do when I get home 



TalkingHead said:


> As Nightscape has set the parameters (i.e. modern piano), I woud also recommend a very well executed performance, this being the Anne GASTINEL and François-Frédéric GUY coupling (sonatas 2, 4 & 5). Gastinel uses a 1690 Testore, and Monsieur Guy is on a Steinway. It works, but I have to tell you Nightscape that period instrument cello plus period instrument piano (fortepiano) is a much happier duo. I'll recommend a bunch of such performances if ever you change your mind!


I will certainly look into any option that results in the best outcome. I may have just been put off by the recording quality of that particular CD. Thanks!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

My two recordings are Tortelier / Heidsieck and Alfred and Adrian Brendel - both have given me a lot of pleasure and are very good indeed, but I really don't know how they'd compare with the versions suggested above.


----------



## Guest

schuberkovich said:


> Try William Pleeth and Melvyn Tan on Hyperion. Really underrated.


Absolutely. Really quite good musik-making.


----------



## Bulldog

For period instrument recordings, it's Coin/Cohen on Harmonia Mundi for me. For modern instruments, I haven't a clue.


----------



## Guest

Yes, Christophe Coin! Wonderful, subtle player. Slapped wrists for me, I had completely forgotten this player. Thanks for the reminder, Bulldog !!


----------



## Itullian

Gulda/Fournier here.


----------



## nightscape

I appreciate everyone's feedback. It helped a lot. I'm zeroing in on either Gastinel/Guy, Perenyi /Schiff, or both, since they're quite different in approach and tempo. I also enjoyed what I heard from Maisky/Argerich but Maisky's breathing was oddly loud and distracting to me.


----------



## KenOC

Have not heard Gastinel/Guy. I have the Perenyi/Schiff and have an odd complaint. Schiff plays the piano parts so well, noticeably better than the usual, that the cello is somewhat put in the shade. He doesn't play too loud or anything, simply too well. I said my complaint was odd... ;-)


----------



## mtmailey

I have one from EMI STUDIO cd set with DEPRE & BARENBOIM.


----------



## KenOC

Listening now to the new Steven Isserlis, cello and Robert Levin, fortepiano set from Hyperion. Beautifully played and quite imaginative (in a good way). Levin's fortepiano is a bit on the tinkly side and even clattery in fast passages, which contrasts oddly with Isserlis's very deep and round cello tone, maybe more at home in Dvorak or Elgar. But it's very interesting nonetheless!


----------



## nasoferm

joen_cph said:


> *Perenyi /Schiff* (ECM), http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2004/dec04/Beethoven_complete_cello.htm, secondarily Maisky/Argerich (DG).
> 
> (I also have Rostropovich/Richter, Bløndal-Bengtsson/Blyme, some Casals and some Fournier/Kempff, some Avenhaus etc.).


+1 on the Schiff/Perenyi. The recording is sublime and the playing too!


----------



## MagneticGhost

No-one has mentioned Bylsma and Immerseel.
I've got them in the Vivarte boxset which I haven't yet opened. Will probably break the seal at the weekend, so will get back to you.


----------



## Ukko

MagneticGhost said:


> No-one has mentioned Bylsma and Immerseel.
> I've got them in the Vivarte boxset which I haven't yet opened. Will probably break the seal at the weekend, so will get back to you.


That set has accrued a reputation in some quarters. Immerseel is... well, he is certainly not assertive. These works are for piano and cello, not the other way around.


----------



## realdealblues

Richter/Rostropovich & Schiff/Perenyi have both been mentioned and are both excellent.

I would also add the "other" Schiff. That of Heinrich Schiff the cellist instead of Andras Schiff the pianist if you can find it as it's currently out of print.

To me Heinrich Schiff & Till Fellner are playing Beethoven's Beethoven rather than creating a "personal take" on Beethoven.


----------



## Ukko

realdealblues said:


> Richter/Rostropovich & Schiff/Perenyi have both been mentioned and are both excellent.
> 
> I would also add the "other" Schiff. That of Heinrich Schiff the cellist instead of Andras Schiff the pianist if you can find it as it's currently out of print.
> 
> To me Heinrich Schiff & Till Fellner are playing Beethoven's Beethoven rather than creating a "personal take" on Beethoven.


That's the set I was trying to think of; pulled up the wrong pianist.


----------



## harryz

Itullian said:


> Gulda/Fournier here.


My favorite of the five or six versions I own and others I've heard as well... EXCEPT Antonio Janigro with Zecchi on an old Westminster XWN LP. It's on YouTube and I'd love to find it on CD.. Quite an extraordinary performance and simply breathtaking.


----------



## TrueMiracle

How about Alfredo Perl/Guido Schiefen (*Oehms Classics*)? The only Beethoven Cello Sonata set I own currently. Great set if you're looking for modern instruments and clean studio sound.


----------



## shadowdancer

Even if it is a relative old thread, let's keep it running.
My choice:


----------



## Art Rock

.... oops wrong thread ......


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

My favorites---two excellent versions:

Harrell/Ashkenazy
Fournier/Kempff


----------



## Pugg

​
This set is becoming my favourite, and I am unanimous in that.


----------



## jegreenwood

nasoferm said:


> +1 on the Schiff/Perenyi. The recording is sublime and the playing too!


Make that +2 (and I got to hear them live as well!)


----------



## Judith

Saw Steven Isserlis perform No 3 live in two of his recitals with Connie Shih. Performed with the beautiful rich sound that is typical of Steven!!


----------



## Bettina

I have Beethoven's cello sonatas on Naxos, performed by Csaba Onczay (cello) and Jenő Jandó (piano). 

I know that Naxos is not the most prestigious recording label. However, I enjoy this CD--very good performance and sound quality.


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> I have Beethoven's cello sonatas on Naxos, performed by Csaba Onczay (cello) and Jenő Jandó (piano).
> 
> I know that Naxos is not the most prestigious recording label. However, I enjoy this CD--very good performance and sound quality.


Maybe not, but I have the complete harpsichord version of Bach's WTC with the Canadian Luc Beauséjour and it is as fine as any of the other 5 performances that I have on major labels.

So you think I was just Luc-ky getting the WTC on Naxos?


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> I have Beethoven's cello sonatas on Naxos, performed by Csaba Onczay (cello) and Jenő Jandó (piano).
> 
> I know that Naxos is not the most prestigious recording label. However, I enjoy this CD--very good performance and sound quality.


A lot of folks put down Naxos as a budget label. There are many fine things on Naxos. The Schuman Symphony cycle with Gerard Schwarz/Seattle Symphony; a nice performance of Ives' Third Symphony with James Sinclair, for another.

I find it completely ob-Naxos for folks to put down this label, en masse, just because it's "budget".


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

hpowders;1152106 I find it completely ob-Naxos for folks to put down this label said:


> and in-Nax-cusable too


----------



## hpowders

Haydn67 said:


> and in-Nax-cusable too


Without Naxos, I wouldn't be aware of some very fine works created by American composers in the mid-20th century.

Reminds me. I have a DVD I rented from Net-Flux: Bridgette does Budget Rent a Car.


----------



## Pugg

Haydn67 said:


> My favorites---two excellent versions:
> 
> Harrell/Ashkenazy
> Fournier/Kempff


Both sets are real classics, like the very much.
But lost of "newer" recordings are also very fine.


----------



## KenOC

I have quite a few sets of the cello sonatas. None that I dislike!


----------



## Guest




----------



## JACE

A new-to-me discovery that I've enjoyed very much:










These Janigro/Demus recordings are included in the _Big Beethoven Box_, which is still available on amazon for the whopping price of 99 cents.


----------



## Guest

I heard the last minute or two of Sonata No.5 from this set on Sirius the other day--it sounded pretty good, too.


----------



## kennethray

Bettina said:


> I have Beethoven's cello sonatas on Naxos, performed by Csaba Onczay (cello) and Jenő Jandó (piano).
> 
> I know that Naxos is not the most prestigious recording label. However, I enjoy this CD--very good performance and sound quality.


I grabbed Jenő Jandó's complete Beethoven piano sonatas on MP3 for $6 when I took a course on Beethoven's piano sonatas through Coursera. Great for the price, and he really made the finale of Beethoven's 12th sonata exciting in a way that I haven't found in other recordings.

Naxos does an excellent job with the hidden gems of the classical and pre-classical repertoire.


----------



## hoodjem

harryz said:


> My favorite of the five or six versions I own and others I've heard as well... EXCEPT Antonio Janigro with Zecchi on an old Westminster XWN LP. It's on YouTube and I'd love to find it on CD.. Quite an extraordinary performance and simply breathtaking.


Yes. My favorite is Janigro and Jorg Demus on Vanguard.


----------



## starthrower

I bought the Richter / Rostropovich set but I find these performances disappointing. Their meeting strikes me as a cool, polite, pipe and slippers affair. The sparks never fly and the music recedes in to the background. By contrast the Fournier / Gulda performances are bristling with energy and excitement. I'll be looking for a CD.


----------



## wkasimer

starthrower said:


> I bought the Richter / Rostropovich set but I find these performances disappointing. Their meeting strikes me as a cool, polite, pipe and slippers affair. The sparks never fly and the music recedes in to the background.


I agree. I'm told that their live performance recordings are better, but I haven't heard them. I've heard many recordings of these works, and for me, Richter/Rostropovich ranks near the bottom.



> By contrast the Fournier / Gulda performances are bristling with energy and excitement. I'll be looking for a CD.


I haven't heard this one in quite a while, but I recall finding it disappointing. Although it's better than Fournier's recording with Kempff, I still favor his first version with Schnabel.


----------



## DavidA

starthrower said:


> I bought the Richter / Rostropovich set but I find these performances disappointing. Their meeting strikes me as a cool, polite, pipe and slippers affair. The sparks never fly and the music recedes in to the background. By contrast the Fournier / Gulda performances are bristling with energy and excitement. I'll be looking for a CD.


Pipe and slippers? I've heard it called some things but never this!


----------



## starthrower

As I mentioned the performances strike me as rather polite and reserved despite being very well played. I find the performances in the Janos Starker Icon box as well as Fournier/ Goulda to be more engaging. YMMV.

I don't recommend the 90s era Philips Duo set either. It's a rather lifeless and dead sounding CD transfer. I don't know if the later re-issue under the Decca name is any improvement?


----------



## wkasimer

starthrower said:


> I don't recommend the 90s era Philips Duo set either. It's a rather lifeless and dead sounding CD transfer. I don't know if the later re-issue under the Decca name is any improvement?


To be honest, I haven't heard the Richter/Rostropovich recording in a long time; there are way too many outstanding recordings of these works for me to waste time trying to appreciate a performance that I'm probably never going to like.


----------



## starthrower

I just re-listened to Starker/ Sebok and I'm sticking with this one.


----------

